# partial second coat - did I mess up?



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

One more full coat should do the trick.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

*interior wall painting*



chrisna said:


> One more full coat should do the trick.


I agree. In general you do need two coats of your top coat and the second coat will cover up anything missed on the first coat, its not uncommon to apply a first coat and have it look like you are describing. Usually its hard to touch up just certain parts of the wall, usually you have to apply another full coat of paint on the wall from one corner to the other, sometimes you can touch up depending on the sheen of paint by feathering your touch up in. 
-youll be fine after applying another coat, just keep a wet edge, cut one wall in then roll it before the cut dries.


----------



## NCpaint1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Get a good quality paint ( im partial to Benjamin Moore  ) You dont need to prime with any of these unless theres smoke, water, or major repairs done. Just about all the colors WILL cover in 2 coats with no primer. Try the BEN line of paint, its low odor, low VOC, and uses 100% acrylic colorants so it cleans great, and covers awesome. If you want to go a little less expensive, try the Super Spec line. It's less expensive than the BEN, still covers great, but VOC is higher, and washability will be less. 

** I dont know what you paid for the Olympic, at my store both of those products are priced less ***


----------



## matt_ (Aug 26, 2009)

Just as a follow up, I wanted to let everyone know a second coat of paint did the job nicely. The room is 9x12 with 8 ft ceilings so its 336 sq ft, minus about 36 for door, window and closet. I used 1 full gallon for the full second coat and it covered up well, no roller marks or discolored spots.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

matt_ said:


> Just as a follow up, I wanted to let everyone know a second coat of paint did the job nicely. The room is 9x12 with 8 ft ceilings so its 336 sq ft, minus about 36 for door, window and closet. I used 1 full gallon for the full second coat and it covered up well, no roller marks or discolored spots.


 
:thumbsup:Gald to hear it!


----------

